# Nature Planet



## Britzke (Jan 23, 2009)

Hello guys,

Visit the blogger Nature Planet!

Link

Environment and fishkeeping...

Thanks


----------



## JanS (Apr 14, 2004)

Very cool! I can't translate the text, but there are lots of great photos there.

I see one of my favorites is included - the Trombócitos (Frontosa).


----------



## Britzke (Jan 23, 2009)

*Nature Planet - Pantanal Fishes*

During the Brazilian Meeting of Ictiology, that occurred of 25 the 30 of January of 2009, I was invited for to collect in the Pantanal. Soon after the lunch, we catch the road and we direct the region of Mimoso, in the Mato Grosso state. When arriving at the place, the water was transparent, being possible to observe various species swimming calmly.









The place









The place









Fishes

To be continued:
http://natureplanet.blogspot.com/2009/02/peixes-do-pantanal.html

....................................


----------



## thief (Feb 20, 2008)

WOW this is awesome. I sure wish there was a english version. I think it is great what you guys are doing. Although I can't read what the site says I see that you guys seem to go on little expeditions for all the different types of fish you guys have in your native countries. I hope to see more!!!


----------

